# Mac Network Alias Issue



## bdemonbr (Jun 29, 2005)

I have a small network of 7 macs (all 10.4):

There is a G5 with 2 internal HDs and 3 external (Firewire) HDs. One of the externals suddenly won't mount to any other computer through the network. Here's the error:

The alias "G5" could not be opened, because the original item cannot be found"

But - I can mount every other drive, external or internal on the G5 through the network and the problem drive works fine otherwise.

Any suggestions?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

does the drive mount fine on the mac its attached to? if so, then there is a problem with the network setup. it could be that the drive is no longer setup correctly for sharing, or there has been some network address switching. you should be able to get to the drive by using the connect to server item from the go menu in the finder. just tell it to browse network and you should be able to find it there.


----------



## bdemonbr (Jun 29, 2005)

it does attach fine to the computer its attached to - I tried connecting through "connect to server" in the "go" menu in finder and had the same results. 

Where would I go to configure that particular drive's network settings? I've looked in all the utility apps and of course in the obvious network & sharing options of the system preferences but I don't see anything. :4-dontkno

Thanks!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, the drive will not have its own network settings. what happens if you attach it to a different mac?


----------



## bdemonbr (Jun 29, 2005)

okay - I tried it on another computer and got the same result. I also renamed it, restarted both computers and still have the alias issue


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

has this drive been partitioned special?


----------



## bdemonbr (Jun 29, 2005)

I don't think so - if it helps, here is the info from Disk Utility:

Name : LaCie Group SA
Type : Disk

Disk Identifier : disk2
Media Name : Maxtor 6 L300R0 Media
Media Type : Generic
Connection Bus : FireWire
Connection Type : External
Connection ID : 58629649403719581
Partition Type : Apple_partition_scheme
Device Tree : fw/[email protected]/[email protected]/@0:0
Writable : Yes
Ejectable : Yes
Mac OS 9 Drivers Installed : No
Location : External
Total Capacity : 279.5 GB (300,090,728,448 Bytes)
S.M.A.R.T. Status : Not Supported
Disk Number : 2
Partition Number : 0

btw sinclair - thanks for all your help so far :grin:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

hmm, you've got me puzzled good. i'll try to make some time this weekend to mess with file sharing between my macs and see what i can come up with.


----------



## bdemonbr (Jun 29, 2005)

thank you!


----------

